#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Dúvida de iniciante. Qual distribuição poderia usar com essa configuração de PC?

## GuttoSP

Opa,

Estou começando usar linux agora, sempre usei windows, principalmente o 7. Tentei instalar o ubuntu-gnome-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, mas sempre trava em uma tela azulada (não é tela de erro, parece que fica tentando carregar mas não avança) logo no início da instalação (tentei também a versão 16.04.5 e outro pendrive, também usei o rufus e o lili para gravar a iso, e mesmo assim dava erro). Provavelmente devido à configuração do PC. Li que KDE é instável (não estou afirmando), e GNOME é simples (menos é mais), e com base nos artigos que li, optei pelo GNOME.

Com base nessa configuração de PC, o que eu poderia usar sem problemas de lentidão? Não uso para jogos, apenas para email, youtube, redes sociais, documentos, planilhas etc. Obrigado.

----------


## rubem

Isso é um netbook? Atom só estava presente em produtos bem baratos.

Com Atom não tem muitas condições de usar Gnome ou KDE, teria que capar MUITA firula (Igual tem que capar TODAS as firulas pro Win7 ficar usável num hardware desse).

Isso é hardware pra aquelas distros mais leves e pobres, tipo o Linux Mint, Linux Lite, Puppy (MUITO leve, mas muito pobre), MX Linux, ou Antix (Leve, mas pobre). 

Enfim, pra lidar com esse processador de vídeo bem básico dos Atom precisa um desktop mais leve, tipo o XFCE, LXDE, Fluxbox/Icebox, JWM, enfim, qualquer coisa MENOS Kde ou Gnome no default (Se é pra sair capando firula, faça no Windows. Pelo print não fez no Windows então duvido que acreditará que as firulas pesam demais pra hardware básico).

Distros pequenas mas nem tão obscuras tipo Puppy ou MX tem um bom suporte via web (Em inglês, claro, o mundo NÃO fala português) pra instalar de tudo, por mais que "de fábrica" tenham pouca coisa eu não teria receio de testar eles, dá pra testar primeiro via live-cd/pendrive, depois dá pra ir customizando como quiser (Deixar no default, seja Windows ou Linux, é coisa de senhorinha. Minha mãe tem 70 anos e deixa o Win7 no default, ela pode. Quem não quer ser uma senhorinha aposentada que só usa o computador pra jogar paciência tem que customizar pra otimizar de acordo com o próprio gosto, nada de ser maria-vai-com-as-outras e seguir o gosto do criador do sistema operacional. No caso do Puppy a primeira coisa é colocar o Chromium ou o Firefox, porque o Seamonkey dificilmente agrada as pessoas (Eu uso até no Windows, é meu navegador padrão, mas é eu e mais 50 pessoas, o resto do mundo quer navegador melhor).

----------


## Xinitrc

> Opa,
> 
> Estou começando usar linux agora, sempre usei windows, principalmente o 7. Tentei instalar o ubuntu-gnome-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, mas sempre trava em uma tela azulada (não é tela de erro, parece que fica tentando carregar mas não avança) logo no início da instalação (tentei também a versão 16.04.5 e outro pendrive, também usei o rufus e o lili para gravar a iso, e mesmo assim dava erro). Provavelmente devido à configuração do PC. Li que KDE é instável (não estou afirmando), e GNOME é simples (menos é mais), e com base nos artigos que li, optei pelo GNOME.
> 
> Com base nessa configuração de PC, o que eu poderia usar sem problemas de lentidão? Não uso para jogos, apenas para email, youtube, redes sociais, documentos, planilhas etc. Obrigado.


Recomendo o Lubuntu 18.10 que é o Ubuntu com LXDE,o ambiente LXDE além de ser bonito e elegante é para máquinas antigas.ou com poucos recursos.

----------


## jackbreezy

Como o Rubem falou acima, o melhor seria um Fluxbox/Icebox, JWM, mas caso você não tenha muita familiaridade com Linux recomendo o Fedora LXQt para um hardware como esse.
https://spins.fedoraproject.org/pt_BR/lxqt/

Talvez precise de um navegador mais leve, então é interessante usar também o Pale Moon.
https://linux.palemoon.org/download/mainline/#

Experimente e quando estiver mais confortável, tenta utilizar a recomendação do Rubem. Mas fica a seu critério, se quiser se jogar de uma vez na dica do Rubem, vá fundo que terá um ótimo ganho.

----------


## benjohn7

> Recomendo o Lubuntu 18.10 que é o Ubuntu com LXDE,o ambiente LXDE além de ser bonito e elegante é para máquinas antigas.ou com poucos recursos.


Obrigado, penso que essa é a opção mais apropriada!

----------

